# Good Timer?



## leeroix (Jun 22, 2017)

Going out deep into the high desert over the 4th. Going to try and get some good star and Milky Way photos. Star trails etc...

I have the Yongnuo transmitters and receivers and they have never failed me. 
Question is, they also make a timer for D700, and I'm wondering if anyone has used it? or if its any good? It going to be a necessity for the trip. Any other recommendation for timers? I don't want it to break the bank.

Also, anyone use the Photopills app?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 22, 2017)

When you say "Timer" what do you mean.  Yongnuo makes a nice little remote-release / intervalometer.  I have one and it works very well as an RF wireless remote release.  The D700 has a very good built in intervalometer, so if you just want to shoot a given number of images at a regular interval, you can do that without any equipment.


----------



## leeroix (Jun 22, 2017)

Really? Yes intervalometer. I thought the built in was only for 1 exposure. Looks like I need to pick up the manual and actually _read_ it.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 22, 2017)

leeroix said:


> Really? Yes intervalometer. I thought the built in was only for 1 exposure. Looks like I need to pick up the manual and actually _read_ it.


That's the built-in self timer.  The intervalometer is accessed through the software menus.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 22, 2017)

leeroix said:


> Really? Yes intervalometer. I thought the built in was only for 1 exposure. Looks like I need to pick up the manual and actually _read_ it.


----------

